

Pure CSS Components - franciscop
http://www.felipefialho.com/css-components/

======
ramtatatam
I know that may sound stupid but none of those nice effects work on IE8 :-)
And here is something that may sound even more stupid - there are still some
companies out there that are pretty limiting their employees to use old
versions of ie (yay!)

~~~
franciscop
All this new shiny CSS3 features that are being baked into products right now
(as my own Picnic CSS) are not meant for production for most people, only for
some sectors and hopefully for most people in a 1-3year period.

